#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Διακανονισμοί

## pan1891

Καλησπέρα. Έχουν πέσει όλα μαζί και δεν γνωρίζω πως να το διαχειριστώ.
1./ Δόση διακανονισμού 100 δόσεων
2./ β' εξάμηνο 2016
3./ Αναδρομικά β' εξαμήνου 2011
4./ Τρέχουσες εισφορές ΕΦΚΑ Ιανουαρίου - Φεβρουαρίου 2017.
Όλα αυτά μέχρι 31.03.2017. Ο υφυπουργός είχε δηλώσει ότι α δώσει την δυνατότητα πληρωμής του β' εξαμήνου 2016 σε 12 δόσεις μέσα στο 2017 χωρίς να χαθούν οι ενεργοί διακανονισμοί. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι, διότι όλες οι παραπάνω υποχρεώσεις είναι αδύνατον να εξυπηρετηθούν και θα χαθούν οι διακανονισμοί.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν επικοινώνησες με τον ΕΦΚΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, που είναι ο πιο έγκυρος φορέας πληροφόρησης και δεν σου είπαν κάτι επίσημο, τότε από συναδέλφους θα ακούσεις μόνο "_άκουσα_", "_μου είπαν_", "_λέγεται_" και άλλα τέτοια που μικρή αξία έχουν πέρα από τα να σε καθησυχάσουν ή να σε ανησυχήσουν, ενδεχομένως χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## pan1891

Έχεις δίκιο Χάρη. Απλά,  λόγω ασθενείας δεν μπορούσα να πάω και στο τηλέφωνο δεν απαντούσαν. Έχοντας το άγχος προσπάθησα να μάθω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο και μου διέφυγε.

----------

